# Plant Identification



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

I live in west central Minnesota and am looking for a good plant identification resource. The other day I found something with a small cherry like fruit and was unable to identify it. 

I'd love to learn edible and medicinal plants and would really like to even know random weeds too. Is there one good source? Or maybe get a book on edibiles, one on medicinals, etc...

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.alibris.com/The-Herb-Book-Dr-John-Lust/book/2874640

This and Back to Eden by Jethro Kloss have always been my go-to books. I've gone through many copies (gives) in the last few decades.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Do a search for Peterson Field Guides. Lots of good information and are area specific. There are many different guides for different subjects.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

JustCliff said:


> Do a search for Peterson Field Guides. Lots of good information and are area specific. There are many different guides for different subjects.


I second the Peterson Field Guides ... They are great!


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

ofthefield.com (all one word). A pretty good on-line source. I'm thinking of buying one of Linda's books.

Culpeppers Guide (written in the 17th century) has the traditional and modern uses. With great colored illustrations.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

When I taught Boy Scout the Plant Identification I could not find one do all book.
1) What is good to eat:
Feasting Free on Wild Edibles by Bradford Angier.
2)What NOT to eat: Peterson Field Guides (over 50 books)
Venomous Animals & Poisonous Plants.
Also books on Edible Wild Plants/Mushrooms/Medicinal Plants. so I am with JustCliff on this one.
3) Regional or state wild flowers, Know what will or will not grow in your state helps to narrow down what is growing in you neck of the woods.This book cover, medicinal,herbal,edibles & poison wild plants in your state. The book may not state the differences in the four, but they are common in your state, you will get a statement, drawing or photo of the plant.
All about South Carolina WildFlowers by Jan W. Midgley, IMO is the best book of its kind.
I do not hike, camp or go into the woods with out these books.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

The Teaching Drum Outdoor School has, I believe, some books on plant identification for Minnesota, among many others from Brain Tanning to making buck skins and tools and many others.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

We need more details on the plant.
But could it be chinese lantern or ground cherry?
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=yfp-t-900&va=ground+cherry+fruit


----------

